# Beware the Delta 26" Dual Drum Sander



## coughinlady (Apr 4, 2014)

Being a newbie to the forum, I don't know if you have touched on the Delta sander yet but here's my 2 cents.
I ordered one of these last year because it had an extra inch of width that I really wanted. Unfortunately, when I got it set up, I discovered that the twist-lock off button didn't work correctly. Called Woodworkers Supply, they contacted Delta, weeks later still no new switch. Finally I tried to order one from e-replacement parts and discovered that the switch had been discontinued....in the first year of this tools availability!!! Contacted Delta myself, they sent me a new switch, it has the same problem. Meanwhile, I had bypassed the switch so I could use the machine - hated it. I run fairly long material through, about 6 ft. Once past the half way point the work would start bouncing like a diving board from excess vibration. Also, I was unable to get paper for this machine so had it custom cut to the size specified on Delta's web site. You guessed it, wrong size. Finally called Woodworkers and told them to come get it and bring me a Woodtek. I lost that desired 1" but it was worth it. I love my new sander. Lots of other things I didn't like about the Delta but would take too much room.


----------

